# Athearn RTR Metrolink



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Couple of Questions before I put it on layaway

1) Does this set require 22" radius curves? I'm not sure. 

2)Also, can it run on DC from the start

3)At what speed should the train be ran? I know I can run trains at whatever speed, but they derail if I run them "too fast".

Thanks


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

is this question TOO HARD to answer?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It would probably help if you specified a model number. The one *Athearn RTR Metrolink* I find on their site is labeled _*discontinued*_ for instance. Is this a set or just a single locomotive?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Those engines are a 4 axle type, so they should be able to run down to 18" or so. (although the bigger the better.) 22" should be just fine. You'll run into more problems with long passenger cars than you will with the engines that pull them. I find passenger cars run best on 24" or larger.

You may also want to add some weight to the cars to make them track better and verify the gauge of the wheels (spacing between wheels) and of the track for better reliability.

Being Athearn RTR, I doubt it's DCC equipped, which means it runs on DC current. The Athearn Genesis DCC/sound engine I have also works on DC current (although all of the sound options don't function in DC and you have to use a provided remote to access the sounds.)


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It would probably help if you specified a model number. The one *Athearn RTR Metrolink* I find on their site is labeled _*discontinued*_ for instance. Is this a set or just a single locomotive?


Im talking about the set that comes with the loco and the 3 cars.


----------



## Tino (Apr 25, 2012)

That is the set i have. It was a 2011 model. It has a dcc quick plug, but it can run on a regular dc transformer. It has a headlight, Marker or ditch light and a tail light on the engine.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi jjb727,

I take it that this is the F50PHI set, I have the same set but in the Northstar
commuter set. The loco will go around a 18inch radius without a problem, maybe it could go around a tighter radius, but as *sstlaure* pointed out, it is the passenger carriages that need the larger radius, 22inch will be fine, my one goes around the 22inch without a problem. 
The loco is DCC ready and will run on DC straight from the box, the DCC install is simple, just unplug the 9 pin dummy plug and plug the decoder in like here:
This is an Amtrak F59PHi model (same loco, different paint job)

http://www.tcsdcc.com/public_html/C...59PHI_DCC_Ready/Athearn_F59PHI_DCC_Ready.html













;


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

oldSmokey said:


> Hi jjb727,
> 
> I take it that this is the F50PHI set, I have the same set but in the Northstar
> commuter set. The loco will go around a 18inch radius without a problem, maybe it could go around a tighter radius, but as *sstlaure* pointed out, it is the passenger carriages that need the larger radius, 22inch will be fine, my one goes around the 22inch without a problem.
> ...


is this the one that was said it was "discontinued"?


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi jjb727,

I looked on the Athearn sight and couldn't see any that was discontinued, most if not all of the F59PHI's have been sold out.

http://www.athearn.com/Search/Default.aspx?SearchTerm=RTR+Metrolink

The one that I'm waiting on is the Amtrak California to add to my collection of Amtraks.


http://www.athearn.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=ATH26328

I see Trainworld has still got a couple listed for sale on their web sight:
I think the Dallas and the New Mexico models.

http://www.trainworldonline.com/catalog/athearn/ready-to-roll-ho-scale/diesels/f59/


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

oldSmokey said:


> Hi jjb727,
> 
> I looked on the Athearn sight and couldn't see any that was discontinued, most if not all of the F59PHI's have been sold out.
> 
> ...


maybe it was said to scare me or something. I want to get the coaster and metrolink ones. Know anywhere I could find them under $200?


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

I see Modeltrainstuff has got one of these in stock:
Athearn HO 25992 F59PHI Commuter Set, Metrolink (Southern California) #F59PHI 886, #101,115, & 602
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Athearn-HO-F59PHI-Commuter-Set-Metrolink-p/ath-25992.htm

Earlier this year there were plenty around but they seem to sell out pretty quickly. I guess that you will have to wait for the next batch to be released, go to Athearn sight and sign up for their newsletter and it will be emailed to you before the release is in the stores and you will have a bit of advance notice when to expect them.
http://www.athearn.com/About/Subscription.aspx


----------

